# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  اللي تبغي تستثمر 1000 درهم تتفضل بالدخوووول

## شفافة الشوق

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ......تحيه طيبه ......

الموضوع: مشروع إستثمارى للراغبين بالاشتراك.

1-مقدمه:
ما هو الاأستثمار الغير ناجح : شراء بضاعه و من ثم خسارتها ، التفكير فى الاستثمار ولكن الافكار قديمه ، او الافكار لا تؤدى النتائج المتوقعه......الخ.
لدينا الحل لكل هذا ( إستثمار مربح و مضمون ، نشترى البظاعه والمشترون جاهزون 
و المسوقون و المندوبون جاهزون ولدينا الافكار ).
ننتظر منكم المساهمه و المشاركة و الادارة و المبادره فى مساعدتنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع الذى
سيبدأ بقوه و ليس كباقى المشاريع مع إحترامنا لها ولكن مشروعنا يمتاز بالقوه و بالارباح.
2-نبذه عن المشروع:
عبارة عن تأسيس شركة بيع منتجات متنوعه مثل ( الكمبيوتر ، منتجات التجميل ، السيارات ، أجهزة الهواتف المتحركه و غيرها او كل ما به من فائدة للمستثمرين.
ولكن نحن فى البدايه سوف نختص بالكمبيوتر و منتجاته و التى يزداد الطلب عليها 
يوم بعد يوم....وهناك سؤال كم عدد مستخدمىن الكمبيوتر اتحدى اى شخص يجاوب
على هذا السؤال و كم طابعه ..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا لا نزود كل مستخدم كمبيوتر بإحتياجاته من أدوات الكمبيوتر و خاصة الاحبار.




3-المطلوب و التكلفه:
*موقع إنترنت لعرض المنتجات و استقبال طلبات الزبائن منه ( 3000 درهم ).
*برنامج إرسال الرسائل النصية لإغراض الدعاية (.600.درهم ).
*مندوبو تسويق (.عموله على البيع.).
*اشتراك أعضاء جدد.
*رأس مال و قدره (.50000.درهم).دفع صاحب المشروع منها (25000 درهم ) 
و (25000 درهم ) متروكه لمساهمة الاعضاء.


4-الارباح:
سيتم توزيع الارباح شهريا على أن لا يقل مبلغ الربح عن 200 درهم شهريا و أقصى حد 
500 درهم وستكون هذى فتره مؤقته مع بداية إفتتاح المشروع وبعد مضى 6 اشهر تقريبا 
شاهد الارباح كيف تنمو بسرعه كبيره.


5-المطلوب و الضمانات:
**المطلوب:
*مبلغ إستثمار لا يقل عن 1000 درهم.
*اوراق او مستندات تثبت هوية الشخص.
*فى حالة رغبة العضو بالانسحاب يسترد المبلغ بعد مضى شهر على طلبه.
*لكل شخص ملف خاص به يبين جميع تعاملاته الـماليه من بداية الاشتراك.
*مساعدتنا على التسويق ولو بشكل بسيط.
*فى حالة احد من الاعضاء تم عن طريقه مبيعات خلال الشهر بشكل ممتاز يحصل
على ارباح مع الفائده الشهريه.



**الضمانات اللي بعطيكم اياها:
*شيك بالمبلغ المستثمر.
*بيانات صاحب المشروع مع اثبات مثل هويه او صورة جواز سفره.
*ترسل الى كل المستثمرين.


الحمد لله الذى وفقنا فى كتابه هذا المشروع و الذى سيبدأ تنفيذه مع بداية شهر 12
والعمل الفعلى مع بداية شهر 1.......
والراغبين بالانظام الينا المشاركه لكى يتم العمل قبل افتتاح الموقع وذلك لكى نحاول
ان نغطى المصاريف بأسرع و قت ممكن.


بالمختصر اللي يبغي يستثمر 1000 درهم 

و اضن كل التفاصيل وااااااااضحه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## شفافة الشوق

هلا والله وينكم

----------


## om-salem

ما شاء الله فكره روعه وان شاء الله اشترك وياج موفقه باذن الله

----------


## الغفلية

كنا محتاجين لمثل هذي الافكار الحلوة ... وان شاءالله بشترك وياكم.. سوولي مكان  :Smile:

----------


## رووضه

الغاليه انا بعد ابا اشااارك بس كيف اوصل الفلوووووس

----------


## جنات UAE

مشرووووع ممتاز 

الله يوفقج

----------


## شفافة الشوق

تقدروون ترسلون المبلغ من الحين لان ماباقي شي على شهر 12


و طبعا ارسال المبلغ في رقم الحساب

----------


## math

فكرة حلوة .. وبنشارك وياكم ب 1000 درهم باذن الله ...

بي هل هذا البند اجباري .. 

*مساعدتنا على التسويق ولو بشكل بسيط.


اذا نعم .. ما أروم .. وفي هاي الحالة للأسف ما بقدر أشارك وياكم ..

----------


## خليدة

ان شاء الله ربي يوفقكم

----------


## ADU

هع هع هع 
من الحين أقول للمستثمره << عيدج مبارك .... خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## شفافة الشوق

> فكرة حلوة .. وبنشارك وياكم ب 1000 درهم باذن الله ...
> 
> بي هل هذا البند اجباري .. 
> 
> *مساعدتنا على التسويق ولو بشكل بسيط.
> 
> 
> اذا نعم .. ما أروم .. وفي هاي الحالة للأسف ما بقدر أشارك وياكم ..


جيكي الخاص

----------


## عناد العين

ابا اشتراك وشو الاجراءات؟

----------


## الوزيرة

وانا بعد اريد اشارك ..

----------


## نت كوم

اخيرا بدش مشروع كيف اطرش لفلوس ومتى ردي على الخاص ضروري وكيف بتكون طريقة التواصل معاش

----------


## samr

موفقات حبايبي ^_^

----------


## زهرةالنوير

> الغالية في مجال؟؟

----------


## سراب الشوق

اقدر اشترك؟

----------


## أم مها11ري

مرحبا ممكن اعرف وين وصل المشرووع وشو عن الاربااح وهل في اقبال عالبضاايع ؟؟

وفي مجال والا خلاص اكتفييتوا؟

وربي يوفقكم جمييع

----------


## ندا

ماشاءالله مشروع ممتاز لو ممكن اشترك راسلونى

----------


## بنت بابا2525

أقدر اشتررك؟

----------


## Hana55

بالتوفيق

----------


## الورات

;dddddddddd

----------


## cute_mimi

في مجال أشترك؟

----------


## jawaher55

افكاركم جدا رائعة

----------


## noor25

مرحبا انا حاب اشارك ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## الحنان1234

هلا وغلاشحالج فديتج متى بتفتتحون المووقع نبي نشوفه ان شاء الله

----------


## الفيروزي

موفقات ان شاءالله
^.^

----------


## يزوووووي

:Salam Allah: 
هلا 
الغاليه ممكن أشترك

----------


## مثااايل

وانا بعد ابي اشارك اذا ممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ريح القصيد

موفقيييييييييييين

----------


## AD!i

ها وين وصلتوا ؟  :Smile:

----------


## اسيرة الهيام

هلا اختي انا اريد اشارك شو اسوي؟

----------


## من الخور

موفقة..

----------


## naklass

هلا الغالية
انا بعد ابغي اشارك 
ياريت التفاصيل على الخاص

وتسلمين

----------


## أروى4

انا اريد المشاركة هل هناك مجال؟

----------


## حمادية

حياتي انا اريد اشترك طرشت لج على الخاص ما رديتي عليه اذا في مجال لو الدفعه الثانية حاجزين نحن لاتنسين

----------


## nooran

وانا حابه اشارك ياليت التفاصيل

----------


## أروى4

يا ريت تردين او يغلق الموضوع اذا المشروع مكتفى حتى لا يتعلق الجميع بدون جدوى

----------


## بشايرالخير

هلا والله انا بعد ممكن اشارك قصدي في مجال انتظر الرد على الخاص

----------


## منّةالله

دعائي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## الفيروزي

موفقه
^.^

----------


## بنت الصحراء

موفقه

----------


## أمـــ مـــوزه

موفقه

----------


## فن القفطان

ابا اشارك وياكم يستوي

----------


## uae13122

موفقه

----------


## انكتبلي احبك

كيف اشارك وياكم الحين

----------


## kooshaaka

في مجال اشارك اختي وكل شهر ندفع الف لو بس شهر واحدممكن تفهميني على الخاص اختي

----------


## رجاوي النهام

الغاليه فديتج

متى آخر تاريخ للمشاركة في المشروع؟

----------


## &**هنادي**&

في امكانيه نشترك ولا قفلتو 

تسلمين والف شكر لج

----------


## #وجدان#

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ميراا

*ربـــــــــــــــي يوفــــــــــــــقج ... أن شاء الله


لو تكرمتي وضحي لنا تفاصيل اكثر 

مثال شو جنسية المستثمر هل هو وافد او من مواطني دولة الامارات وهذا شيء للضمان 

هل هو يعمل بدائره حكوميه او خاصه 

شو نوع دراسته وتخصصه 

وكيف مبلغ خمسين الف بيكفون في هذا الوقت وغلاء الاسعار والايجارات 


لو تكرمتي وضحي اكثر ويا بنات انتبهوا وخذوا الحذر من خاف سلم وطلب التوضيح من حق المساهم 





وربي يوفق الجميع*

----------

